# Dinner time ideas



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I do the cooking but the wife seems only to pack hamburgers and hot dogs. I do make fish and chips once or twice. But looking for easy to make and also what kids would eat. Ideas?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I make cabrese salads with the fresh motz, tomatoes, basil or cilantro, and to add to it I'll pick up some kamalatas, artichokes, and smoked fish. A little olive oil or light dressing and you have a light summer meal.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Hobo dinner, hamburger ,sliced potatoes, diced onion, sliced carrots, and whatever else. Sprinkle olive oil on heavy duty foil and wrap up the ingredients. Cook on grill or camp fire. Shish-Kabobs are always good. Whole chicken on the grill?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Need a fire; http://campingwithgus.com/easy-camping-meal-food-ideas/

I would do whole chickens wrapped in foil. Shove an onion in and when I smell the onion is cooked, chicken is done. Season as you will.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Jimbos said:


> I make cabrese salads with the fresh motz, tomatoes, basil or cilantro, and to add to it I'll pick up some kamalatas, artichokes, and smoked fish. A little olive oil or light dressing and you have a light summer meal.


What the hell is motz?
Remember got kids and salad is not a good favorite.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I have done chicken (parts) in the turkey fryer while doing fish and chips.

We try also to take zucchini and sweet corn.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

plugger said:


> Hobo dinner, hamburger ,sliced potatoes, diced onion, sliced carrots, and whatever else. Sprinkle olive oil on heavy duty foil and wrap up the ingredients. Cook on grill or camp fire. Shish-Kabobs are always good. Whole chicken on the grill?


Yup, these are always fun and kids love to help.
Our version is hamburger/chuck just pinch off pieces to chunk up, onion, sliced potatoes, fresh sliced mushrooms, quartered Roma tomatoes. A dash of A1 sauce, a sprinkle of Lawry's garlic salt.
Cheaper meat has plenty of fat for it's own juices.
Wrap airtight in foil then wrap again, and bury in the campfire coals...turning 90° every few minutes. Check if potato's are soft with a small slit after about 20 minutes depending on gentle or raging coals.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

If you have a pot that will work with your turkey fryer a batch of spaghetti is always an easy way to feed a group.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

We used to make pb&j in a pie makers over a camp fire or grilled ham and cheese in the same pie makers. If you want something really different slice some steak up and layer the bottom of the pie maker then add some bell/red peppers, onions with some oil and season to taste then cheese in the middle. Seasons can be for philly cheese (add mushrooms) or fajitas. We used to carry them with the handles cut down in our rucks so we could experiment with the MRE's. If you don't have a camp fire just use a torch to cook.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> What the hell is motz?
> Remember got kids and salad is not a good favorite.


mozzarella 

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...607992333563464841&selectedIndex=0&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Kids enjoyed making these. I think I would use the vacuum seal bags though.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I do the cooking but the wife seems only to pack hamburgers and hot dogs. I do make fish and chips once or twice. But looking for easy to make and also what kids would eat. Ideas?


Give Korean tacos a try. Kids love tacos and like things that are sweet. These are made with bulgogi which is Korean BBQ meat, thin sliced beef. Stop at H Mart in Troy on the northwest corner of Big Beaver and Dequindre. Go to the meat section at the back of the store, opposite end from the fish section. That's where you will find the marinaded meat. They have marinaded sliced pork and beef bulgogi along with kalbi (short ribs). Pick the beef bulgogi. Fry it in a pan or cook it over a fire in one of those vegetable grill pans with the holes. Warm up the flour tortillas and add what ever you like on a taco. You can experiment with the ingredients. I put avocado slices on mine with a little Sriracha.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> What the hell is motz?
> Remember got kids and salad is not a good favorite.


Mozzarella cheese. With all of the cheese and olives kids should like it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

plugger said:


> If you have a pot that will work with your turkey fryer a batch of spaghetti is always an easy way to feed a group.


Sometimes she does pack noodles/spaghetti. She does pack easy to make mac and cheese for lunch. Put in water and heat with microwave.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Getting the kids to write down what they like for dinner. The girls are probably no problem. The two boys I think are picky eaters with limited tastes.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

2nd the pie makers. You can do about anything in those & it all tastes better when your camping. Just use some of that spray butter that comes in a bottle on the outside of the bread & fill em up! Italian bread with pizza sauce, pepperoni, & mozzarella cheese, or whatever they like on their pizzas. Rasberry pie filling with white chocolate chips is pretty good for a dessert in them 2.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Steven Raichlen has a wicked good blue berry peach campfire cobbler. With ice cream it works as a meal.

Sliced pineapple sprinkled with kosher salt and a little sugar is a great side.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Namrock said:


> 2nd the pie makers. You can do about anything in those & it all tastes better when your camping. Just use some of that spray butter that comes in a bottle on the outside of the bread & fill em up! Italian bread with pizza sauce, pepperoni, & mozzarella cheese, or whatever they like on their pizzas. Rasberry pie filling with white chocolate chips is pretty good for a dessert in them 2.


I'll third the pie makers. They are awesome, we used them growing up and I still love using them. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Hot dog on a stick is hard to beat!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Hot dog on a stick is hard to beat!


Problem is they don't sit long enough to actually cook the dog.

Thanks for the suggestion guys. Will be using 2 or 3 of them.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Anything hobo pie maker !!! Endless opportunities with em. 

They're kids too, smores for breakfast, lunch and dinner  have fun


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Sometimes she does pack noodles/spaghetti. She does pack easy to make mac and cheese for lunch. Put in water and heat with microwave.


Microwave? I though you were looking for ideas to cook while camping?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Microwave? I though you were looking for ideas to cook while camping?


Microwave in the 5th wheel. Only way she will camp (like having your house with you)


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Microwave in the 5th wheel. Only way she will camp (like having your house with you)


 There is nothing like camping when you can take your kitchen and your bathroom with you!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Getting the kids to write down what they like for dinner. The girls are probably no problem. The two boys I think are picky eaters with limited tastes.


They learn to eat whats served once hunger really gets a hold of them.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Sometimes she does pack noodles/spaghetti. She does pack easy to make mac and cheese for lunch. Put in water and heat with microwave.


You could add diced smoked sausage to the mac and cheese. Or you could use red beans and rice with smoked sausage. You might add cheese to the latter for kids taste.

Have fun.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Usually we stay 4 nites but now that we don't work any longer we are staying 6 nites. She did more pack more of a variety.


----------

